

Tool of the Day: Tweetizen: Cut through the chatter on Twitter - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/08/cut-through-the-chatter/

======
bhousel
It looks like exactly the same thing as <http://www.twibes.com> which seems to
have been around a bit longer and have more momentum behind it. But
competition can be a good thing.

